# WTB: Drop Trap



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

Want to buy used drop trap.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't know what type you are looking for but you can build one pretty easy.


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Drop Traps*

I am all thumbs when it comes to building something. My toes are even thumbs.

I have one in place, but can't figure out the angles on the part where the dowel rods go into the bottom.


----------



## stumpjumper (May 9, 2009)

NAPA242 said:


> Want to buy used drop trap.


I got one thats a few years old never used I will take 15 bucks for plus shipping. Call me is the best way to get me 205-344-2176


----------

